# New baby Hermann not eating much/at all



## Plop123 (Sep 18, 2016)

I've had a new baby Hermann for about two weeks now and she's never been that bothered by food or eaten that much and it's starting to concern me.

In the morning she has a soak (which is when I put her food down) and she'll completely ignore it. She's very active though and spends all day climbing and running around her enclosure before tucking herself into bed between 2-4pm.

I've been giving her a variety of things to see what she likes but she only ever has a couple of bites of dandelion leaf after ignoring the food for a couple of hours. 

As I'm writing this she's been wandering around the garden within my sights for the past half an hour or so and had just starting tucking into some leaves she's found but that's the first thing she's eaten today. Could it just be a case of her being particularly picky?

I have another little escapee tort too who's currently hiding in the garden somewhere and he runs straight to the food and eat like a greedy pig.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello and welcome. 

Appetite problems are almost always caused by problems with temperatures. 


We need to know the four important temperatures: warm side, cool side, directly under the basking lamp and overnight minimum. 

I also recommend that you read these care sheets

Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Hermann's Tortoise Care


JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Appetite problems are almost always caused by problems with temperatures.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmmj (Sep 18, 2016)

are they being housed together outside?


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 18, 2016)

dmmj said:


> are they being housed together outside?


Good point. One may not be eating because of the other. 

Keeping two together is not recommended as bullying is so common with pairs. Separation may be necessary to fix this


----------



## Plop123 (Sep 18, 2016)

dmmj said:


> are they being housed together outside?



They're not currently together and have actually never met because we planned on getting a second but the first one went missing in the meantime and it still hiding in the garden somewhere.

I will check the temperatures


----------

